# Croatia best route info required please



## ChristineH (Nov 28, 2010)

We are planning a trip to Croatia at beginning of September 2012 in a Euro Mobil 716 4.600kg. I have found various posts on the best routes but cannot find a current one (unless I am looking in the wrong place) and as roads and tolls can change I wondered if anyone had a recent good route to Rijeka (where will pick up our elder daughter from the airport). We only have 3 weeks but still do not want to pay excessive Tolls in Austria - we already have a black box from our sk-ing hols but not sure how much left on it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Christine


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Croatia*

Hiya Christine,
Denise and I leave Dover on Sat 1st probably for Croatia. Depends if weather forecast is better than Roses,Spain.....
Have decided to go Belg,Lux,Germany to Salzburg. We too have a 4.5t motor home, a Hobby. We too have a Go-Box and don't wish to use it!
We are gonna try a National(non m-way) route to Ljubljana. Not sure of there is a weight limit. 
I posted on here a couple of weeks ago, no replies!
Denise has found a site on Rab next to a rare sandy beach. 8)


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All
We are also travelling on 1st Sept, heading for Croatia.
We are going over on the Tunnel on Sat , spending a couple of days in Luxenberg and then across Germany.
We have a 3.8ton Hymer.We try not to use toll roads.
I got this route from the touring Italy page on this site.

From Munich A8/E45towards Rosenheim. 

Jct 101 right on A93/E45. 

Exit at jct 59 (before border) towards Walchsee. 

Right on 176 towards Kitzbuhel. 

Through Mittershill. 

Felberbauern tunnel (10 euros ) 

On to Lienz. 

It appears that this is a toll free route.
I do not know if there is a weight limit on the route, but I will find out when I get there.
Hope you find this useful. 

tony


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I know this is an old post but:-

Did you all manage to avoid the tolls on route to Croatia after. We are leaving next week and really thinking of going via Italy?
Any advice as we have done route through Austria 3 years ago and would rather miss paying for the dreaded go box.
Chris


----------



## ChristineH (Nov 28, 2010)

*Croatia*

Hi, we took shuttle to Calais then Brussels, liege and Luxembourg for cheaper petrol We had to pay a couple of tolls as we just touched on France then down to Zurich, Milan, Verona and Trieste, through Slovenia into Croatia. we seemed to pay what seemed quite a lot in Italy but unfortunately I cannot remember how much. Luckily we still had days left on our Swiss pass so did not have to pay there.

On the way home we had to go to Stuttgart and did not have time to spare so decided to use the black box required on the austrian motorways it was not too bad i think around 20-25 euros they are very good at the top up areas as ours was bleeping and we thought it was empty and he asked how far we were going and then said itbis fine you have enough. i must add we had used the box before so itvwas notcfull - we did not manage to gain time as they were doing repairs on one of the tunnels and the queue was horrendous.

We are 4900kg and unsure whether we would have had to pay the additional charge for driving on key Austrian motorways between 10pm and 0500 so parked up for the night in a service station just in case.

Croatia is marvellous we had a fantastic time and will definitely go back. Please read my post re height restriction signage in private car parks ie shopping centres. If you cannot find it let me know and I will explain.
Have a great time
Christine


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Via Austria?*

Hiya Chrisgog,
I won't be any help to you I'm afraid. Last year we went to Dover, checked the forecasts for both Croatia and Spain, and Spain won!! Previous trips across Italy from Milan to Ancona (for our Greek ferry), has cost us around 30€.
Have a safe trip. Denise has broken her leg, and my retirement plans for two weeks time have been put on hold.....
Regards, Rex and Denise


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I have done this trip 4 times - we love it down there and also spend time in Bosnia.

Def through Germany - good roads and no tolls. I now have a 5t van and will take a Go Box and then try and drive through the samller roads in Austria - safe in the fact I cannot be fined if I do have to use their premium payment roads.

The odd thing is from Calais - through Belgium (bit busy with lorries) - you then nip through Holland as there is a bit that stretches down - makes you feel like you have gone too far North - but you haven't.

I know some good stops on the way down - one being a very fine German beer garden and restaurant that charge 5E to stay in there spacious car park and they are only 3 miles off the road down (or up!) - I recall this stop is 450 miles down from Calais so a good day travel - good beer. If your interested let me know and I will get you an accurate address.


Care - the road into and out of the Pula peninsular is single lane - we saw a 25mile queue just over the border from Slovenia there -once on the Thirsday afternoon because it rained nad all the Dutch and Germans were leaving . So we now drop on to the capital and then move to the coast.


----------

